# Slanina



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Maybe here are some guys from Spain, who could tell how is Slanina doing there. 

From the stats I know he's one of best in the league. 3rd by scoring (was 2nd most of time but last game with Barca was awful, just 10 points), 1st by 3pt accuracy along with another Lithuanian Jasikevicius, 2nd by FT and 12 in Ranking.

I see that Slanina is having an outstanding season, but I wanna know how he look likes in the court. Is he just making threes (like in Zalgiris) or maybe he now manages to drive toward the basket. Also how hes in defence (playing in Zalgiris he was weak in defence or maybe he just didnt show desire to work in D). Does he dissapear in the end of games? Last year in descives matches in LKL finals he was nothing, but this season we saw something different when he played in NT. In a game vs Turkey, he sat on the bench for all 3rd quarter and 4ths first 6 minutes, but when he entered the game we were loosing by 10 and Slanina saved our NT by making four 3pts, one which helped to catch Overtime. 

So maybe there are Spanish ppl, who watch ACB and can tell how is Slanina in the court.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

I haven't seen Slanina so much to answer your questions. But he amazed me by the way he shoots the ball. He is a machine. And he also can put the ball in the floor and go to the basket, but always with the shooter mentality: if he finds a good possition, he will shoot instead of drive to the basket.

About his defence, I didn't notice that he was weak, but as I told you, I need to see more of his games.


----------

